# Getting an only dog used to a new puppy



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm trying to get Gizmo used to my new little girl, Chelsea. He's very snappy when she comes anywhere near him. He's never been very social so I'm a little worried, but I'm hoping he gets used to and eventually enjoys having her around. He's only 18 months and she is 3 months. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I've had Naudie and Baby for about a year until I got Balls a month ago. The first few days were TOUGH. At first Naudie and Baby were scared to death of Balls, but after they figured he was harmless they started to gang up on him! They would sleep together and leave Balls by himself. Sometimes I would hear them growling and snapping at each other too! 

I would definitely show Gizmo that it's ok by playing or petting them at the same time. I would look at Baby and Naudie and give them praises and show them that Balls is "ok". They will eventually figure out that Chelsea is there to STAY and come around. 

Now, all three of them have learned to share, and they even sleep together! I'm sure they will eventually bond, but the first few days are harder. Update us on Gizmo and Chelsea! =]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

When I decided to get Tic, Peanut was already a little over a year old and totally used to being the only dog around. The breeder suggested that I bring something to her house that would be around Tic all the time. I brought a new chew toy and a blanket for Tic's crate. The next time I went to visit the breeder, I brought home all of those things that I left and let Peanut sniff them and get used to the new smells. By the time it was time for Tic to come home with us, Peanut had already learned these new smells. I've never had any other experience with introducing dogs but Tic and Peanut hit it off immediately.

Also, Chelsey is staying with your mom right? Maybe you and your mom could meet at a neutral area so neither of the dogs will be territorial. I know that when we are in our yard and Peanut see's another dog he will bark, but when we are in a public area he won't bark at all. I'm sure with time the pups will get used to each other. Good luck!!


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

In the last year and a half I've gone through this situation twice. First with introducing Ally to a then 14 y/o Bogey and 12 y/o Corky. Then again this year introducing Deni to Bogey, Corky, and an 8 month old Ally. 

With Ally's introduction, Bogey and Corky would not have anything to do with her, no matter how much she tried to get their attention. There was a lot of under the breath growling at her as in "Leave me alone kid, you bother me!" But with time in a few months, they learned to tolerate her and Corky even took to grooming her. Being that they are geriatrics, they let her do all the running and playing with the toys as long as she didn't bother them too much (neither of the older dogs play with toys).

With Deni's introduction, Bogey and Corky accepted her within a few weeks...I think after they realized that Mom had done it to them again and gotten another bratty pup!







Ally, on the other hand, took advantage of the fact that she was bigger and bossed poor Deni around. Ally didn't want to share Mommy or her toys. Nowadays, she and Deni fight for the same toy (of course), but Deni is able to hold her own although Ally outweighs her by a pound and has the longer poodle legs. They both sleep in our bed, usually right next to each other and the way I see it, Deni sees Ally as her big sister who she tries to emulate in almost all aspects.

With time, patience, and careful monitoring, even the grouchiest of old dogs (and I see that yours are still young) will eventually at least learn to tolerate a new pup. The younger furkids may try to set boundaries for the new pup, but they too will eventually learn to accept the newbie based on my experiences.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Lilo and Stitch actually did pretty well when they first met. We went to the breeders house, and my husband held Stitch in his lap (he wasn't allowed to have contact with any of the breeders dogs, and we had to sit in a separate room with the puppy we were intersted in). So Stitch got to watch me play with Lilo for almost an hour!! Finally when we decided on buying her, while we filled out all the paper work etc, we let Stitch and Lilo both play together on teh floor, he was cautious but they sniffed each other, and seemed to do ok. When we got home, they kicked it off really well.
We did have at trainer come by a couple of months later since we were having some behaviour issues with Stitch. She was mentionin part of it might be due to introducing a new puppy to the household. She told us that we should make sure to let Stitch know that he is still the dominant dog. Because if you don't do that, then your older dog, who is used to being the dominant (under you and your household members of course) will feel threatened.
Basically she said to make sure to let Stitch do everything first.
Put his collar/harness on first
When you go out, you walk out the door first, then older dog, then youngest dog.
Take oldest dog out of crate first
etc...
Maybe this might help?


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

<div align="center"><span style="font-family:Tahoma">About a year ago, my family bought a chihuaha. He has been stuck to my mom and usually gets jealous if someone goes and gives her a hug and a kiss. Well, before we got Satine, we were laughing and thinking about how he would react to a new PUPPY. Sure enough, they get along great. Kyan just loves Satine and they wrestle with each other constantly. Sometimes they will even sleep next to each other. So I am hoping the same goes for you. And if not, just be patient. Still show the other pups that you love and care for them also. It's like having a new baby and your oldest feeling like you don't love them anymore. Good luck! If you have anymore questions, I'm here for you.

Picture of Satine and Kyan playing:</span>


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella was three and a half when Harley came along, and Bella took to her right away. _I_ freaked out for days though. Every time they were playing I was convinced they were fighting. They sleep side by side and follow each other around constantly. They get jealous if I come home and pet one before the other, so now I pet them both at the same time and then walk away until they're a little calmer. I would say the best thing you can do for them is remain calm and let them explore their new situation. I've noticed that when I'm happy and content they get along really great. Plus, its great when you have to leave the house; you know they have each other. Harley is Bella's opposite in almost every way, but they have so much fun together and Harley was the missing link in our family.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

When I had my first dog Cocoa (a lhasa), I felt so bad for her being alone, that when she was four, I got her Kirby (another lhasa boy). In the beggining she wanted NOTHING to do with him. He was like a frightened little mouse...he was afraid to go from the carpet to the tiled floor because it had a different texture. She used to growl and snap at him, too. He was determined and eventually, he became attached to her (more than me) and they play wrestled together....she always won...AND when she had enough...playtime was OVER. As long as he knew she was boss, they were ok together. It just takes a little bit of time. Your first dog needs to put the new dog in his place in the hierarchy of the house...which is the bottom of the ladder.














They'll be fine.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think what has helped us (mine were the same age as yours) is that we made a conscious effort to make sure that Brink gets the attention first when possible. Sometimes this is difficult when we are trying to potty train etc...and Brink knows how to act and Neyland needs constant attention and correcting...








Brink was snappy with other dogs, and it concerned me at first, but he has really taken to his new brother better than I expected.

I would continue to make sure that Gizmo gets "first dibs" on everything possible. Also try doing lots of holding and petting both at the same time. We also let Brinkley keep sleeping in our bed, while Neyland is in the crate next to us right now. I think some of the little "extra" attention times for Brinkley has helped him to understand that he is not being overlooked or replaced...whatever it is that they obviously feel in their little heads.








Good luck and give it some more time. He will come around.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I am happy to report that they can't seem to be without each other anymore. All they do is play. I guess they just needed some time.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had Chase for 2.5 days. Instead of getting better it's getting worst. Capone snaps at Chase, he is no longer just tolerating his existence. 

Chase is in his play yard right now and capone is laying next to me. Happy! 

I feel so bad for capone as he goes through this initiation of a new puppy. He just HATEs everything about this puppy. I hope this changes. I am exhausted trying to play with both boys and give attention to both. Always the first attention goes to capone, but he's so ticked at me, he is very aloof. Ugh...this is hard!

Angie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I've had Chase for 2.5 days. Instead of getting better it's getting worst. Capone snaps at Chase, he is no longer just tolerating his existence.
> 
> Chase is in his play yard right now and capone is laying next to me. Happy!
> 
> ...


Hang in there... it WILL get better. I read a lot of info about adding a second dog to the family and everything I read said it would take time... It's definitely very tough at first. Kallie never snapped at Catcher, which is why he ended up alpha, I guess, but oh my... the looks she would give Catcher and me ... as they say... if looks could kill. I felt soooo guilty. But right now they are playing nicely together ... so life is good!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> I've had Chase for 2.5 days. Instead of getting better it's getting worst. Capone snaps at Chase, he is no longer just tolerating his existence.
> 
> Chase is in his play yard right now and capone is laying next to me. Happy!
> 
> ...



It took about a month or so for Gizmo to warm up to Chelsea. Every now and then he still snaps at her but they play now and they are getting better and better every day.


----------

